# Which one is 'reel'ly the best to use?



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been experimenting with the HB's for the first time (see previous post) and was just wondering whether people had a preference for eggbeater reels or baitcasters, or even alveys when fishing with a sx-40, micro mullet lure etc....or even poppers (haven't tried poppers yet, but it sounds like fun!)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUcC6pIAAC/fgAASUOfUAiIFFCo/7//gMAEaNaGgjVPBNJqPSZNPQmNQHo9QNSeobU2kTRgCNMjTAjJhqYmmShoGmjI0aAGgaFAT2Egv37eIM/VB4e/KPoYXzMgqC74olIyDVN1kuOkG+lvcjIyhTy1U2Xav5FhC7PjDw3PPp130Pia1yi9pmDM/svTRv1hj2UhyfvYobk/z0oEBZFzvk1HRdVqEd81tF8wb+W5a507yjcZUOGG05DXdNFxc9Q/HFZB6IXfw5r3QLEtCjDz7CRYMGppPlG4EjYbARIoJMtogipd6hLUHUTavvNR07K8nMIO16Mwe5Teltlbe2HrMRkQtOCxybiSsCIYJBA8MVxgWl3EVcYWm9TqEppaidjiuAnGBlI2F/kXckU4UJBHAuqSA


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Robbo,

very light lures, egg beater is the only real choice. With a baitcaster you will be struggling to get some distance even with a very good bait caster. With heavier lures (10g +) baitcaster starts to come into the picture.

If you are just trolling, is a personal choice. any reel would be OK.

Casting you would need to consider the weight of the lure for the choice of reel.

I use a light outfit (2kg line) for 4-7g lures and it is an eggbeater with fast action rod and is the only way to get the lure out. Heavier lures its the baitcaster because the casting is alot more acurate (not so for distance) and is my reel of preference.

Victor


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I like an eggbeater for throwing light HB's. I have a shimano symetre 1500. works really well

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been experimenting with alveys for trolling, but I'm going to try a shimano baitcaster (a recommendation from Billybob).


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips fellas...will pop in to my local BCF and Super A-mart stores and check out the talent in light gear - a small eggbeater looks the goods - and I've heard a few people talking about the Shimano Symetre 1500 8)


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

shimano sedona is a good model too,

i purchased a 2500 sedona a few months back and love it, 
ive been using it every night in the saltwater and just throwing it in the shower at night, works like new mate


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

check PMs Robbo


----------

